# Cleveland 5/11



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Started slow but finally found some fish. 38 FOW in front of the Airport. Bandits 50' to 100' back at 1.7 SOG. All colors worked. Water was 54° and got pretty choppy around 5pm. Went 9 of 12 and biggest was a 29.5" skinny girl that had white patches all down one side (she went back).


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Going to give it a try this afternoon


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for the report! out of curiosity, what does 9/12 mean? I'm guessing landed 9 out of 12 hookups? Thanks


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

sala0288 said:


> thanks for the report! out of curiosity, what does 9/12 mean? I'm guessing landed 9 out of 12 hookups? Thanks


That’s correct. 9 of 12 fish netted. I forgot my trolling bags so with the wind I was a little fast at 2.2-2.5, this direction is when I lost a few fish. Into the wind at 1.7 I think allowed them the time to get ahold of the lure a little better.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like you were only 1/2 to 3/4 mile off shore. Fishing should get good now that we have a week of stable weather.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

After working with that guy for over thirty years and fishing with him for just as long i would know him any where.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Tough bite on 5/13. 4 fish in 4 hours. Missed 2. Fished in 40 fow- 50 fow.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

fishnguy said:


> Tough bite on 5/13. 4 fish in 4 hours. Missed 2. Fished in 40 fow- 50 fow.


That's where I started and then found them shallower.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Tough bite yesterday, managed four, caught around a 5lb female still loaded with eggs, she went back in. Lots of marks just didn't want to.play. sure was a warm one out there.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I got four fish in 2 1/2 hours on Saturday 5/14. I was out of Rocky and fished due north of some large multi family buildings in 50-52fow. I’m new to fishing Cleveland - are those the ‘condos’? My brother lives in Lakewood now so I’ll be fishing a lot out of Rocky going forward. Fish were not active but definitely were there. Saw a lot of high marks in 5-10ft range on LiveScope but the super short leads never hit. Maybe not walleye. I saw 59 degrees at the surface out there. The lures coming from the deep would fog up so the ‘down temps’ are still low. I saw a boat pack closer in so I assume there was a better bite shallow. Someone in my crew wasn’t feeling well so we cut the day short. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

We fished from 6-9:30 and only managed 2 fish. Started in tight early near the gold coast with nothing to show. Then bumped out to 43-45 fow, decent marks but everything was low and we could not get them to fire. Water was 60 degrees, probably try some harnesses next time out.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishballz said:


> We fished from 6-9:30 and only managed 2 fish. Started in tight early near the gold coast with nothing to show. Then bumped out to 43-45 fow, decent marks but everything was low and we could not get them to fire. Water was 60 degrees, probably try some harnesses next time out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


i think they are still moving around. i went out last wednesday shallow and got 3 and lost 2 went out saturday shallow and got the skunk. its close


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

alumadude said:


> i think they are still moving around. i went out last wednesday shallow and got 3 and lost 2 went out saturday shallow and got the skunk. its close


I think you are right. All fish that I marked were near bait balls. I’m sure they are chasing the bait in and out.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Well at least everyone just made me feel better. I was out as well from 6-9am launched outa rocky. I had 3 fish on right in the 1st hour but they all popped off, then the boats started grouping up and I did a uturn back to the river and never got another bite going the other way. trolled all the way back to the 1st rocky river dump with no avail, crappy marks all the way back. At least it was a good day to get out, should only get better. I did run a harrness on a dpisy for the low fish but nothing. All bites on a dhj pink color.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

went out yesterday from wildwood from 6am to 10 am.fished shallow 25 fow with bottom bouncers. got a limit 19" to 25" plus 1 bonus 13" perch. when the white perch moved in it was time to leave.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

went out again yesterday and took a buddy. drifted shallow got 6 keeper walleye 3 shorts and another big perch. could only fish for a couple hours as the lake got a little too rough for my 16.5 alumacraft. 4 to 5s are a little too much. my buddy was cleaning the fish and sent me a picture of a long white thing that came out of its butt i figured it was a tape worm of some sort. anyone else catch any with this? is it ok to eat the fish?


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Almost every adult walleye in Lake Erie will have tape worms. Once I slit their throats my livewell will have several tape worms in it. They dont stick around long after the fish is dead. Meat is perfectly fine to eat - no issues there.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

A buddy and myself were out at the gold coast Saturday morning and had an awesome few hours. We were up on the flat catching fish. 
The big one went 29".































Gorgeous sunrise


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice walleye. Horrible shirt 
Saw you guys in tight there yesterday. Seems like once the boats showed up, the bite shutdown in there. 
Were you fishing all soft plastics or did you pull any on glide or hard baits in there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Labman1127 said:


> Nice walleye. Horrible shirt
> Saw you guys in tight there yesterday. Seems like once the boats showed up, the bite shutdown in there.
> Were you fishing all soft plastics or did you pull any on glide or hard baits in there?
> 
> ...


Sucks behind the fish!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Labman1127 said:


> Nice walleye. Horrible shirt
> Saw you guys in tight there yesterday. Seems like once the boats showed up, the bite shutdown in there.
> Were you fishing all soft plastics or did you pull any on glide or hard baits in there?
> 
> ...


All but 1 came on soft plastics. Buddy caught one on a casting harness. There were a lot of people up shallow yesterday. A lot more than the 2 or 3 that are normally there. The strong winds probably had a lot to do with that. Love the shirt comment. lol


----------

